# The Sims 4 Spooky Stuff Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
Are you a Sims fan?
If you are then I am sure that you will love this nail art.
In honor of The Sims 4 Spooky Stuff which was released yesterday I decided to do a spooky nail design.  
 
The spooky nail design was inspired by the picture at the bottom 
 
I hope you like it!
 
Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------

